# Mails/Kontakte von Opera nach Thunderbird



## MrBarcode (16. Juni 2005)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit die Mails und Kontakte von Opera 8 in den Thunderbird zu importieren? Ich bin nämlich, nachdem ich seit 2 Jahren Opera benutzt habe mit 8 nicht mehr zufrieden und würde gerne auf die Kombination FF/Thunderbird wechseln, was aber immer bisher daran gescheitert ist, dass ich dabei alle meine Mails verlieren würde und das händische Übernehmen der Kontakte auch mehr als nur mühsam wäre.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Juni 2005)

Opera verwendet Unix-konforme Mailboxdateien mit der Endung .mbx

Theoretisch sollte es reichen in TB die Konten anzulegen. Und dann kann man die .mbx-Dateien in den TB-Ordnern mit denen vom Opera zu überschreiben (während TB *NICHT* gestartet ist).

Ungetestet, sollte aber funktionieren.


----------

